# rhom?



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

i've had this guy for about 7 months now and i baught him as a rhom and thought he was ever since.. but i've been looking at pictures of other rhoms and they all seem different than mine.

sorry crappy quality

pic1

pic2

pic3

pic4

pic5

pic6


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Im no pro when it comes to IDing but my guess would be a S. Compressus.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

looks like a compressus to me too


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

do compressus grow almost full size in less than 1 year?


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

I would say S.altuvei... but the clear eyes at this stage of grow is strange... it's red on compressus or altuvei.


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

i got some juvi pics up of my rhom. im almost 100% sure my guys a rhom now.

pics

notice my guys more elongated compared to the altuvei and compressus.
also the concavity shape of the head is simular to the rhom being longer and less high backed.

pics are from www.opefe.com

what do you guys think?

i'd be mighty pissed at my LFS if i dont have a rhom.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Without knowing the exact locality it could be either S. compressus or S. altuvei. My impression is that it is probably S. compressus. Photos are way too small overall.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

memen said:


> I would say S.altuvei... but the clear eyes at this stage of grow is strange... it's red on compressus or altuvei.


I agree that it could be s.altuvei an odd looking one at that.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I would say compressus as the spotting continues past the lateral line. Very nice fish BTW.


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

after hours of just staring at him i am almost convinced he is a s. compressus seeing that its more bars than spots.

i actually don't mind having a compressus, he is a mean finger chaser and hates anything that comes by his tank! and at least i don't have to upgrade his 90g tank seeing that compressus don't grow as large as rhoms.

im just wondering why he doesn't have a single bit in red tint in his eyes. seeing that just about 100% compressus i've seen online have red eyes... thats the whole reason i wanted a rhom in the first place was the mean deep red eyes. BTW he is just reaching 6 1/2 inches... is it normal for these guys to have clear eyes by that size?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You may have something special their. My first impression was Altispinis but the pics need to be improved in size and clarity. If you can take a pic of the belly scutes that may be worth something. You may not know for sure for a couple years though.


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

ok i contacted my lfs owner and he said the fish was pulled from peru(luckily he keeps his records) he didnt know what river it came from though.

it looks like he could grow up lookin like this because the spoting looks simular and body shape and red coloration on the gills. 
http://www.opefe.com/images/RioNanayPeru.jpg

anyway im just gonna wait and see, none the less he's a great agressive serra.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If the fish is from Peru, it is S. compressus. The opefe photo looks nothing like your fish.


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

then ill take you're word for it ^-^


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I think it looks like an altuvei too... hmmm


----------

